# Pixmania.com VAT?



## JamesGG (29 Nov 2008)

*Pixmania.com VAT?* 			 			 			 		 		 		 		Why do I have to pay 21% VAT on this site. It redirects me to pixmania.ie instad of co.uk when it sees the address. I do not agree with this. Items are shipped from abroad anyway, and it doesnt matter where VAT is paid once its in the EU, and as an EU citizen Id like to pay the 15% to H.m...... and not 21% to the brady bunch.

Anyone else noticed that?


----------



## mathepac (29 Nov 2008)

I don't use that site but there is an EU agreement (imposition?) with sellers, including legal sellers of downloadable software and music from outside the EU, to charge customers and remit VAT at the appropriate rates.


----------



## djCoors (29 Nov 2008)

I am very dissapointed by this too,especially since it pays to pay in sterling at the moment and because most online electronic shops(Amazon,Play etc) won't send electronic goods to ireland anymore.Pixmania must have some legal loophole in the small print which allows them to do this?


----------



## Willowchase (30 Nov 2008)

djCoors said:


> most online electronic shops(Amazon,Play etc) won't send electronic goods to ireland anymore.



Although Amazon themselves will not sell electronic goods etc. to Irish buyers many of the other firms who sell through the Amazon site will. They each display their delivery conditions on the site.  This may help!


----------



## Padraigb (1 Dec 2008)

Let's see if I have this straight: Pixmania is French; they have established an Irish location (albeit a virtual one); they have registered for Irish VAT; you are in Ireland; you want to choose to pay UK VAT. That would be tax evasion, not tax avoidance.

Pay your taxes to our hard-pressed exchequer and quit moaning!


----------



## JamesGG (2 Dec 2008)

No I wont, this place is a rip off. Amazon.co.uk charge 15% why cant they.


----------



## ahha (12 Dec 2008)

Its not tax evasion, its called importation. They are using IP location on the internet redirect and forcing your hand, its your right they are stopping free trade between eu members. Buy elsewhere.

The exchequer is hard pressed because they took your tax money and flushed it down a toilet as they openly admitted, we never had so much money before and did not know how to spend it.... its not our fault...(The people who are in charge...god help us) we spent 100 million plus on payroll software for the HSE that was costed at 9 million.


----------



## Padraigb (12 Dec 2008)

You might not like the law and the way it is administered, but that's the way things are.

Personally, I'd sooner give 21.5% to our exchequer than 15% to that of another country. It helps fund our public services.


----------



## parsi (12 Dec 2008)

It's an EU-wide regualtion agreed by all member states.

If an online retailer has sufficient volume of sales into another jurisdiction it has to charge the VAT rate of the importing persons country. Go to any of the European amazon sites and you'll see your final price adjust once you log in.


Nowt to do with Pixmania.


----------



## sfag (12 Dec 2008)

Padraigb said:


> You might not like the law and the way it is administered, but that's the way things are.
> 
> Personally, I'd sooner give 21.5% to our exchequer than 15% to that of another country. It helps fund our public services.


 

I'd rather give 15% to my own country.


----------



## Padraigb (12 Dec 2008)

sfag said:


> I'd rather give 15% to my own country.



That deal isn't available at the moment.


----------



## galwegian44 (12 Dec 2008)

Padraigb said:


> You might not like the law and the way it is administered, but that's the way things are.
> 
> Personally, I'd sooner give 21.5% to our exchequer than 15% to that of another country. It helps fund our public services.


 
We have public services ????


----------



## Padraigb (12 Dec 2008)

galwegian44 said:


> We have public services ????



Read around the various corners of AAM. You'll find that Ireland is one great public service valhalla. It's not that we have public services; we *are* public services. Public service is our raison d'etre. 

Just as a kind old lady might give a home to a few near-feral cats, we put up with a few private sector types in our garden. They yowl a lot, and scratch occasionally, but we tolerate that, knowing that they really do know their place. And if they don't, we do.


----------



## Mr Tayto (12 Dec 2008)

> Why do I have to pay 21% VAT on this site



They have an Irish VAT Number


----------



## mcaul (14 Dec 2008)

Don't forget that they have the same parent company as Dixons, Currys, & PC World.

So beware of any "insurance" offered.


----------

